# LGB gondola motor woes



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello All 
I recently bought a used LGB gondola cable car set with automatic reversing. I had it running and things were fine, the stop would bump and change the direction of travel, a real marvel. Now the motor is changing directions all by itself. I took the whole thing down opened up the case with the motor, didn't see anything out of place etc... put power to it and sure enough the motor was spinning in one direction then quickly reversing the other way? There is no pressure on the wheel and things looked lubed up pretty well so what is causing it to suddenly reverse direction over and over again?? The unit is a real engineering marvel of simplicity but... not so hot when it is not working. 
Anyone have experience with these things? Any ideas of what is wrong and how I can fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Which one did you buy? There were two versions, that I know of. One was more or less meant as a store display for indoors only. The other was OK for outdoors. I had the latter one for a time a few years ago. I too had problems with getting the timing correct for the gondolas to stop where they were supposed to.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine is LGB #90012 which is an odd one since ther is not much info available any where for it. It has 2 cars and is an AC automatic reversing unit. The base and top station is not plastic but a form of wood. Definantly an indoor only model. The very helpful Axel from Train Li sent me an email directing me to the motor and the fine adjustment for the friction reversing that must be out of whack. I will need to take it apart further and have a closer look.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Todd,
I have a couple of Rigi gondolas, that I plan to use on my own scratchbuilt cableway. I have been looking at examples on Youtube, and I really like their type of operation. come to think of it, I posted some questions, some time ago about where to buy the pullies. Here are some examples from Youtube; 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n70HGLh7kNo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8FdB3BJ9bo


I'm still having trouble with the Youtube posting tool. So the links are above I hope.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan

On the YouTube web page when you click the "Embed" button to get the HTML code, you'll find that they've changed the default code provided, and the new code doesn't work with MLS.

After you click the "Embed" button on the YouTube page...
[*] First check that the HTML code provided in the text field starts with the word "object"
Note, the new code starts with "iframe"

[*] If the new code is loaded in the text field.
[*] Look below the text field, and you'll see three check boxes, the bottom of the three is labeled "Use old embed code"
[*] Point to and click the check box with your mouse pointer.
[*] Once again check the text field and make sure the first word is "object"
[*] If it's there then select and copy that text.

[/list][*] Switch back to the MLS HTML editor window.
[*] Place the cursor where you want the video to be placed.
[*] Click the "Embed a YouTube video" button.
[*] After the dialog displays, right-click in the yellow colored field at the top of the dialog, then select and left-click the "Paste" option on the context menu.
[*] Next left-click in the video display area of the "Embed YouTube Video" dialog box and wait for the desired video to display.

[/list][*] Lastly, click the "Insert" button in the dialog box.
[/list] Hope the above is found to be of help.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

You can get from us after the spring time this type of gondola set as an of the shelf product: 

Take a look a tthe video:

Chair-lift + gondola Dopplemyr set[/b]


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow Dan those are some neat setups you posted from youtube. If someone wasn't into trains gondola ski lifts would be a neat thing to put in the garden and animate it. I now can see after having mine running how much fun they can be. 
Axel I clicked on the link and it didn't work.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I just tried it again and it works. Hope it doesn't a require a plug-in you might not have. Check the top bar in explorer for an error message.


----------



## iragill (Feb 23, 2018)

*LGB gondola cable car*



cape cod Todd said:


> Hello All
> I recently bought a used LGB gondola cable car set with automatic reversing. I had it running and things were fine, the stop would bump and change the direction of travel, a real marvel. Now the motor is changing directions all by itself. I took the whole thing down opened up the case with the motor, didn't see anything out of place etc... put power to it and sure enough the motor was spinning in one direction then quickly reversing the other way? There is no pressure on the wheel and things looked lubed up pretty well so what is causing it to suddenly reverse direction over and over again?? The unit is a real engineering marvel of simplicity but... not so hot when it is not working.
> Anyone have experience with these things? Any ideas of what is wrong and how I can fix it?
> 
> Thanks!


New to this forum, I volunteer at a small museum which has a Lehmann 9001S cable car set with the same problem you're having. Did you find a fix? Would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I got a couple of the gons for $5 and made my own motor/pulley system in dc.

It uses the same principal as the reverse units for the trains except that there is a "bump switch" that turns off the motors until they change directions. The best part is that I can have the gons "wait" at the stations to load passengers before returning unlike the LGB a/c units.

You can see it operate in the video (Alligator Lizards in the Air).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ira, since that thread is 6 years old, the person you are asking "cape cod todd" might not respond, try a new post.. do not be afraid to start a new thread, especially if it has drifted to discussions of how to post on youtube, or something unrelated to what you have asked..

Greg


----------

